# Msn sign in?



## Sean'o

I go to sign into MSN and it comes up with a error code saying that I am unable to sign into msn please try again later. My firend is having this problem too. He has not been able to sign in for 3 days now. What can I do?


----------



## Invisible Man

Sean'o said:


> I go to sign into MSN and it comes up with a error code saying that I am unable to sign into msn please try again later. My firend is having this problem too. He has not been able to sign in for 3 days now. What can I do?


Are u using ie browser?


----------



## Sean'o

Not shore what you mean? it is normal Windows live messenger


----------



## WeatherMan

is windows time and date correct


----------



## Candy

Yeah I've been having some problems with msn lately too. Keep getting "hosts file" error and "key ports" (i think its called that) errors. It works sometimes, others not.


----------



## Sean'o

Mine comes up witha eroor code 1800030d saying that messenger cannot sign me in at this time please try again later????? this has been happening for 2 days now


----------



## Zatharus

Are you sure that is not error code 810030d?

If so, please check out this link for further information.  I have run into this before, and it is relatively easy to fix.


----------



## chrisalv14

i get this all the time, i think its the service status but all i do is click "troubleshot" when the error appears and then it will check some settings such as " network settings" and others and then it should be working within 20 minutes.
any errors that do occur will be shown and you will be able to fix them.

1. make sure your password is correct.
2. make sure your address is valid and password meets it.

good luck


----------



## Sean'o

When the message pop's up there is no trouble shoot button????? With the link that Zathuras gave me the directions are abit confusing for me. Can some body please provide me with some steps on what to do? 

thanks Sean


----------



## Shane

Messenger is working okay here


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> Messenger is working okay here



Mine too, but I do understand what the OP said, cause i've been through it a lot of times. I've been on the site that Zatharus posted ways back but none of their solution helped. I ended up using Pidgin at one time. Live Messenger 9 has a bunch of bullcrap attached to it


----------



## Sean'o

Im so lost cananyone please help me????????


----------



## Zatharus

patrickv said:


> Mine too, but I do understand what the OP said, cause i've been through it a lot of times. I've been on the site that Zatharus posted ways back but none of their solution helped. I ended up using Pidgin at one time. Live Messenger 9 has a bunch of bullcrap attached to it



Yeah, sometimes they work, sometimes they don't.  I've found the standard MSN client to be rather troublesome myself.

I would also suggest using a different client.  Pidgin works quite well.

If you absolutely must use the Microsoft MSN client, please check to make sure that you do not have any firewall software blocking the application first.  Then we can go from there.


----------



## chrisalv14

Sean'o said:


> When the message pop's up there is no trouble shoot button????? With the link that Zathuras gave me the directions are abit confusing for me. Can some body please provide me with some steps on what to do?
> 
> thanks Sean



try upgrading your messenger if you have not done so already.
if it dont work still, click here to log onto your msn on your Internet browser.


----------



## Andy-

Hmm, sex bot?

If you are using MSN 2009, I suggest you uninstall it, and then install an older version of MSN, preferrably 8.1, I found it to be quite the charm.


----------

